# Car washing!



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

What brand of car washing shampoo/polish/wax do you use on your car?

I've got meguairs ultimate wash and wax and MER autoshine polish and finishing wax.

Is it advisable to use same brand shampoo and polish/wax?

When I ran out of MER shampoo I used meguairs ultimate wash/wax on next wash. It gave me impression it removed the mer polish and wax as I noticed decreased beading :?

Just my imagination I guess?


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I use meguairs too and some autofinesse spray on wax after. Car looks great for at least a couple of weeks providing I stay off the dirt tracks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Meguairs for me on a *Red* TT. Mix if you wish, shouldn't make any difference.
Hoggy.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

I use Carchem 1900:1 shampoo which is very good and works out cheap in the long run. I've seen quite a bit of talk about using Johnsons baby shampoo but I've only used it when using a clay bar.


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

I use Johnsons baby shampoo to wash [smiley=baby.gif] , and Johnsons oil [smiley=baby.gif] to remove the bits off coal tar near the tires on the side skirts!


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

When you think about the hand car washes that seems to be all over the place these days.

Another name for them could be £5 wash and scratch lol

The rag they use is used for multiple cars. The wash mit touches the ground when they wash the skirts and then same one is used to wash bonnet.

If your really into your cars, hand wash yourself with clean, grit free mitts!


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> When you think about the hand car washes that seems to be all over the place these days.
> 
> Another name for them could be £5 wash and scratch lol
> 
> ...


Always use the 2 bucket method and wipe in straight lines. 
I'd never, ever use a mechanical carwash or one of those £5 hand washes (in addition to killing your paint there is a good chance you would be supporting organised crime).


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Meguairs for me on a *Red* TT. Mix if you wish, shouldn't make any difference.
> Hoggy.


Why the red in bold ? Also is meguiars better for red cars or something?

Ferraris are red - passion


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Johnsons baby bath is what I use it was recomen to me by a swisvax detailer been using it for over 10 years now


----------



## Danman87 (Apr 10, 2017)

I use autoglym, mostly because i got everything in a sale  saved like £80 in total


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

i used to use meguairs but have recently discovered Gtechniq products which are in a different league completely but then so is the price point,however i wont be using anything else now.


----------



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

Newbie to car Washing this way (make it shine) used to just get most of the dirt off.

Friend at work recommended me Auto finesse Products I bought the cheaper select of shampoo, Polish and wax. Looks amazing when done and kept it shiny for a long time after!! So I would recommend that also 

Cheers,
Apple


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

I've always used Autoglym products, although I can see things have moved on since I last had a car I wanted to clean! 
I typically use Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner followed by Autoglym Super Resin Polish but I plan to try Meguairs Ultimate Wash and Wax and then some Meguairs Ultimate Wax for good measure. I'm still suffering with waterspots and I think it is because the car hasn't seen a good polish/wax for a long time. I've invested in some microfibre cloths too.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

This is what I plan to try next 
http://www.jayswax.co.uk/product/jayswa ... -50ml-pot/


----------

